# KIỂM ĐỊNH KỸ THUẬT MÁY CÔNG TRÌNH - CATIEDU - UY TÍN HÀNG ĐẦU



## NNh27 (8 Tháng chín 2021)

KIỂM ĐỊNH KỸ THUẬT MÁY CÔNG TRÌNH - CATIEDU - UY TÍN HÀNG ĐẦU​*Nội Dung Chính*​*1. Kiểm định Máy công trình là gì?
2. Khi nào thì ta cần thực hiện kiểm định ?
3. Vì sao cần phải kiểm định máy công trình thường xuyên ?
4. Tiểu chuẩn kiểm định các loại Máy công trình theo qui định
5. Qui trình kiểm định Máy công trình tại Catiedu
6. Lý do bạn nên lựa chọn Kiểm định kỹ thuật tại Catiedu
7. Kết luận*
Máy công trình là các máy móc và thiết bị phục vụ cho các quá trình xây dựng, các máy dùng để vận chuyển hàng hóa. Như xây dựng dân dụng, xây dựng thủy lợi, xây dựng giao thông, xây dựng công nghiệp. Các loại máy công trình có thể kể đến như: Thiết bị nâng, palang, cần cẩu, máy đầm đường, máy trộn bê tông,… Nhằm bảo an toàn lao động trong sản xuất, thi công thì Bộ Lao động Thương binh và Xã hội quy định bắt buộc các tổ chức, doanh nghiệp phải kiểm định máy móc, thiết bị với quy trình vận hành đảm bảo an toàn cho người lao động theo Thông tư 05 và 06/2014/TT-BLĐTBXH.

Để máy móc được kiểm định một cách tốt nhất, Catiedu chúng tôi đem đến cho khách hàng dịch vụ Kiểm định Kỹ thuật Máy công trình.

*1. Kiểm định Máy công trình là gì?*







Kiểm định máy công trình là kiểm tra tình trạng của các thiết bị máy xây dựng trước khi đưa vào hoặc động hoặc kiểm định thường niên để đảm bảo an toàn cho người sử dụng, giảm thiểu tai nạn lao động trong ngành xây dựng.

Kiểm định là hoạt động đánh giá tình trạng và đưa ra mức độ sai số kỹ thuật và phải đảm bảo an toàn trong quá trình sử dụng. Sự đánh giá sẽ dựa trên tiêu chuẩn nhất định tương ứng với từng loại, từng chi tiết cụ thể và được kiểm định mà Nhà nước ban hành công nhận. Và được đánh giá bởi các chuyên gia có kỹ năng, kinh nghiệm về kiểm định.

Những đơn vị được các cơ quan thẩm quyền có thẩm quyền cấp Giấy chứng nhận mới có đủ điều kiện thực hiện hoạt động kiểm định an toàn. Thiết bị, máy móc sau khi kiểm định đạt yêu cầu sẽ được dán tem kiểm định và đủ điều kiện thực hiện công việc theo quy định.

*2. Khi nào thì ta cần thực hiện kiểm định ?*


Để đảm bảo an toàn cho người lao động
Để kiểm tra tình trạng của máy. Những thiết bị, máy móc xây dựng thường có kích cỡ lớn, nếu chẳng may có hư hỏng kỹ thuật gì mà không được phát hiện có thể dẫn đến chết người. Vậy nên, kiểm tra tình trạng máy móc để phát hiện kịp thời những sai sót và khắc phục để tránh rủi ro đáng tiếc.
Phát hiện những hư hỏng, đánh giá tình trạng hư hỏng để có phương án xử lý, nâng cao hiệu quả công việc.
Kiểm định máy xây dựng là chấp hành tốt Pháp luật và là nâng cao ý thức con người.
*3.Vì sao cần phải kiểm định máy công trình thường xuyên ?*

 Để đảm bảo an toàn cho người sử dụng cũng như giúp Doanh nghiệp luôn đạt hiệu suất cao trong công việc Máy công trình cần được kiểm định vào các thời điểm:

 Trước khi đưa vào hoạt động: Để đánh giá tình trạng kỹ thuật an toàn máy theo các quy chuẩn kỹ thuật quốc gia, tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật an toàn sau khi lắp đặt.

 Trong quá trình hoạt động theo quy định của quy trình bảo dưỡng: Để hoạt động đánh giá tình trạng kỹ thuật an toàn của thiết bị theo các quy chuẩn kỹ thuật Quốc gia, tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật an toàn sau một chu kỳ kiểm định.

 Khi đang sử dụng mà phát hiện sự bất thường: thực hiện theo yêu cầu của nhà sản xuất, người sử dụng giúp tránh xảy ra sự cố đáng tiếc.

*4. Tiêu chuẩn kiểm định các loại Máy công trình theo qui định




*

 TCVN 4244-2005 – Thiết bị nâng: Thiết kế, chế tạo và kiểm tra kỹ thuật.

 TCVN 5206-1990 – Máy nâng hạ: Yêu cầu an toàn với đối trọng và ổn trọng.

 TCVN 5207-1990 – Máy nâng hạ: Yêu cầu an toàn chung

 TCVN 5179-1990 – Máy nâng hạ: Yêu cầu thử thủy lực về an toàn.

*5. Qui trình kiểm định Máy công trình tại Catiedu*

_Bước 1: Kiểm tra hồ sơ, lý lịch thiết bị_


Xem xét lý lịch các loại máy xây dựng.
Xem xét bản vẽ cấu tạo các cơ cấu nâng hạ, bản vẽ nguyên lý điện điều khiển.
Xem xét qui trình vận hành, sữa chữa (nếu có)
Kiểm tra hồ sơ kiểm định lần trước (nếu có)
_Bước 2: Kiểm tra kỹ thuật bên ngoài_


Xem xét kỹ thuật cơ cấu các bộ phậ, bộ phận thiết bị.
Kết hợp các phương pháp kiểm tra không dây phá hủy nhằm phát hiện các khuyết tật kim loại, mối hàn trên các bộ phận.
_Bước 3: Thử nghiệm ở chế độ không tải: _Vận hành các thiết bị ở chế độ không tải, kiểm tra hoạt động các cơ cấu truyền động, các cơ cấu an toàn,..

_Bước 4: Thử nghiệm với tải trọng qui định_


Thử tải tĩnh
Thử tải động
_Bước 5: Xử lý kết quả kiểm định_

*6. Lý do bạn nên lựa chọn Kiểm định kỹ thuật tại Catiedu*

Học viện Catiedu ngay từ những ngày đầu thành lập đã không ngừng đầu tư về máy móc, trang thiết bị đầy đủ, hiện đại mang đến cho khách hàng những dịch vụ tốt nhất, nhanh nhất, chi phí hợp lý với tiêu chí :

*Kỹ thuật tốt*: Nhằm thỏa mãn yêu cầu ngày cao của khách hàng, Catiedu chúng tôi luôn không ngừng nâng cao chất lượng dịch vụ của mình.

* Nguồn nhân lực tay nghề cao:* Xây dựng và phát triển nguồn nhân lực chất lượng, tận tình với khách hàng, làm việc chuyên nghiệp, chủ động, sáng tạo, giỏi chuyên môn – đạo đức tốt.

*Luôn học tập công nghệ mới*: Chủ động nâng cấp cơ sở hạ tầng tiên tiến, áp dụng công nghệ 4.0 vào quản lý, điều phối nhân lực và giảng dạy.

*Chất lượng được đặt lên hàng đầu*: Catiedu cam kết chỉ cung cấp cho khách hàng những sản phẩm và dịch vụ tư vấn có chất lượng phù hợp với những yêu cầu đã đặt ra, đảm bảo tính hiệu quả, bền vững.

* Tiết kiệm chi phí*: Đặc biệt ở Catiedu chi phí kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn thiết bị cực kỳ hạt dẻ, phù hợp với mọi tổ chức doanh nghiệp.

*7. Kết luận*

Kiểm định Máy công trình là điều hết sức quan trọng và bắt buộc đối với trong hoạt động làm việc ngành Xây dựng nói riêng và nhiều ngành khác nói chung; Việc kiểm định không chỉ giúp giữ an toàn lao động mà còn giúp doanh nghiệp bảo vệ được tài sản cơ sở vật chất, đảm bảo hiệu suất công việc.

Vậy nên nếu bạn có nhu cầu cần Kiểm định kỹ thuật Máy công trình hãy đến với Học viện Catiedu của chúng tôi - nơi mà bạn hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm về chất lượng dịch vụ. Chúng tôi cam kết cung cấp cho bạn những dịch vụ nhất, với các nhân viên có kinh nghiệm phong phú, kỹ thuật cao và tận tâm với nghề.

☎ Quý khách hàng cần kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn Quý khách liên hệ hotline *0838.068.068 - 0822.778800 , Email: tuyensinh@cati.edu.vn * hoặc để lại thông tin liên hệ để được hỗ trợ.

*HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU*

Cơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM

Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.

Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN


----------

